# part time work



## sloth9669 (Nov 3, 2007)

Well union MIGHT be on strike in a week or i may not have a job. Either way just looking to see if anyone has part time or full time work for a short amount of time. I have run everything a tree company can put in front of me. It just has been a while but it will not take me long to pick it right back up. I still cut almost everyday, used to climb but don't have the gear anymore, ran stump grinders, buckets, and chippers. I hope that i don't need the job but iam just fishin to see if anything is around.

Iam in the state of mass ( northeast ) area code 01835


----------



## CLMB HIGH (Nov 16, 2007)

We are looking for guys in the Boston area. Shoot me an email if you want to meet. 

Matt Walter 
Director of Special Projects
(617) 522-6071


----------



## FARMBOSS (Nov 24, 2007)

*re*

no offense to you but around here in Michigan everyone that is union is getting payed the best, and has every benefits and 90% of the time they are sleeping in the truck, one time I even stopped in a local pizza place/pub at 3:00 pm to pick up a pizza for my hard working crew and saw a Nelson crew in there having beer on the job, they are so lazy, they were even too lazy to take their reflective vests off, I had 2 work for me and I will never hire one again, every time I pulled up to a job they were taking what I called "Union Breaks" I have to admit though the 1 was the best damn climber I've ever had out of 20+ but wasnt worth ???? when my back was turned, if I were you Id just look for side cash work and collect while theyre on strike because no offense and I dont know how it is there but around here anyone union would never want to change after being union, good luck though


----------

